# Afraid of buying Luminox 3051 Blackout



## rocoloco

Hi all,

I already put an order for Luminox, but I haven't paid it yet cause I have chosen bank transfer and it is weekend now so...anyway, now I am having doubts, I have read a lot of bad reviews and complaints about lower end navy seal models, especially the latest models. 

Now I am thinking I should maybe go with Tawatec or a G-shock. I plan to use it as a sports watch which will stay on my wrist during summer for water activities like water skiing, wake boarding, jumping in the water, snorkeling,...but the problem is I have small wrist (6.7 inches).

I would really appreciate some advice.

Tnx


----------



## cal..45

Don't worry the Luminox Colormark series is just fine. I had a 3051 (non-blackout) myself, sold it but not because of any problems but there was simply too much white on it for me which ended up that I was able to read the watch better at nightime than in daylight, lol. 

To be honest I have read and heard a lot more bad things about Tawatac - with hands and bezels simply falling off. A G-Shock is certainly always a good choice but if you want to go with the Casio brand I recommend to buy a pure digital, because analog G's usually suck big time with their lume and the ana-digis with their crappy LED illumination. 


cheers


----------



## rocoloco

Thanks, but I read a lot more complaints about Luminox watches - hands falling off, inaccurate movement, condensation, ... usually from people whio bough them in last 2 years. Buyer from 8 years ago seem all very satisfied. I really want a tough watch which will last a long time and this faq from luminox website doesn't sound so promising: 
_"Therefore, we suggest that before engaging in activities that could subject your watch to extraordinary stress (team sports, jumping into water from more then 3 feet/1 meter, deep diving, temperature shocks from hot sun to colder water, big wave surfing, etc), you are advised to remove your watch."_

Maybe I should go with g shock for peace of mind...


----------



## tacticalpen

If you like the tritium and blackout look but want something as tough as a G-Shock, try the ArmourLite Phantom:

ArmourLite - Tactical Watch Technology - Phantom


----------



## rocoloco

thank you but I am looking something between 150 - 200 USD. And I already decided to go with G shock. But will definitely consider it when I go shopping for a black watch!


----------



## Papi

rocoloco,
Which G-Shock did you decide to go with? Which model are you getting?


----------



## rocoloco

I decided to go with GA-100. I already paid it, hope it arrives till friday =)


----------



## cal..45

I hope you will be happy with your choice, I know I wouldn't.....


cheers


----------



## rocoloco

> I hope you will be happy with your choice, I know I wouldn't.....





> A G-Shock is certainly always a good choice but if you want to go with the Casio brand I recommend to buy a pure digital, because analog G's usually suck big time with their lume and the ana-digis with their crappy LED illumination.


I am almost certain I'm gonna be. I really don't need all that functions in small screens, just need the hands to tell what time it is on a watch that I like and is tough enough. I just hope that size won't get in the way.


----------



## carlowus

cal..45 said:


> Don't worry the Luminox Colormark series is just fine. I had a 3051 (non-blackout) myself, sold it but not because of any problems but there was simply too much white on it for me which ended up that I was able to read the watch better at nightime than in daylight, lol.
> 
> To be honest I have read and heard a lot more bad things about Tawatac - with hands and bezels simply falling off. A G-Shock is certainly always a good choice but if you want to go with the Casio brand I recommend to buy a pure digital, because analog G's usually suck big time with their lume and the ana-digis with their crappy LED illumination.
> 
> cheers


Casio does make nice watches with lume, maybe not a G-Shock but this ProTrek for sure .... :-!


----------



## Tom Carey

To me a G-Shock has way too many functions. Great watches though. Luminox does have horrendous customer service there is no doubt about that. If any of you do get a Luminox of any kind. Make sure you get it from an authorized dealer. If you don't Luminox will not honor the warranty. I have found a lot of the dealers that come up in a Google search are not actually authorized dealers. In fact some of them are very large watch sellers.


----------



## rocoloco

> Luminox does have horrendous customer service there is no doubt about that.


Yup, so I've read. This is also one of the reasons I went with g-shock.


----------



## tacticalpen

rocoloco said:


> I decided to go with GA-100. I already paid it, hope it arrives till friday =)


Thing look like it's built to take a nuclear blast. I think it'll serve you well. Wear it in good health and ignore the haters.


----------



## karlito

Would you mind posting a wrist shot when it arrives? I've also looked at that watch but not in person, it sounds huge at 50mm and we have the same size wrists. enjoy.


----------



## rocoloco

Thank you Tactical pen, I hope tomorrow arrives, so I can take it to the gym 

karlito, I already tried the GA-110 model (same case) in a store and it fits okay. I was also worried about the size, that's why I went to check it out and they're not so scary-big. I really look forward to having a big watch. I also tried the DW9600 models and the size was perfect, but models like AWG100-1A (I was considering purchasing one with that size online, without seeing it in flesh, because I was also scared of the size of G shocks) are just so small, in a shop window and on the wrist also, to small for my taste. But I will post a picture, no problemos.


----------



## rocoloco

Karlito here are two pics,last post currently https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/ga-100-owners-sound-off-here-lets-get-official-count-384925-12.html

I am satisfied with the size, although the bracelet is very thick at the beginning so it sticks out from the hand a little bit and I will have to trim the end of it so it doesn't stick out, which makes it even bigger.

But it's stunningly good looking and comfortable!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt

i bought the g9000ms-1, loved that watch but hated the tread on the caseback. i would consider getting another one but with a zulu strap and adaptors. if i had to choose between a g-shock and a luminox i'd go g-shock all the way. i own a tawatec as well and as much as i love that watch i just don't wear it very much since the mineral crystal got scratched, but its a field watch now for sure! they have offerings now with a sapphire crystal but an armourlite would be sweet, i've heard a lot of good things. since i got my deep blue day/night ops i will never look at luminox for anything (but thats just me). good choice on the g-shock, enjoy!


----------



## tacticalpen

1stCAVGrunt said:


> i just don't wear it very much since the mineral crystal got scratched


We've cut our ties and are no longer affiliated with or carry TAWATEC because of shaddy issues with the manufacturer (still love the watches though), but we still have a bunch of spare parts from when we were the authorized service center. If you want a new crystal we might be able to help out. Then just put a ZAGG Invisishield on it and you'll never have to worry about the crystal again.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt

i would consider it but its just a field watch now. i wore it in iraq and reading it at night was always awesome in the pitch black darkness. it still gets the job done in the rough conditions of training and combat so i'll just let it be even with the scratch, but thank you! if it ever breaks i may look into an armourlite from you guys later on down the line.


----------



## Mooseman

I think this watch takes cover to a whole new level. I am not sure if I love it or hate it but I certainly isn't something your would be undecided about. My son and eye are both trying to determine out thoughts and it has a definite appeal and not overly expensive either. As far as the Luminox issue I have had a couple and both were fine but I tend to prefer the traser or MWC SL although I had a Marathon for a while but lost the pip on the bezel and it was such grief to sort out I haven't bought one since although I hear the problem is resolved.


tacticalpen said:


> If you like the tritium and blackout look but want something as tough as a G-Shock, try the ArmourLite Phantom:
> 
> ArmourLite - Tactical Watch Technology - Phantom


----------



## cal..45

Not to hijack this thread but Armourlite needs to get rid of those non-tritium illuminated second hands and have to spend a tritium dot on the bezel.


cheers


----------



## philiprporter

I know this thread is over a year old now, but I'm in a similar situation to the first poster. I have wanted a black-cased watch for some time and have always wanted to get a tritium watch. I had considered a Deep Blue PVD coated model, but having owned PVD watches in the past the coating always scratches eventually. So, I was thinking of a Tawatec or an Arnourlite or the Luminox 3051 Blackout which all have plastic cases, so not the same scratch problem that a PVD coated watch would have. 

I'm drawn to the Luminox for the simple reason that unlike the Arourlites I have seen, the 12 'O' clock position is marked in a different colour which is useful when scrabbling around in a tent trying to work out the time and which way is 'up'! I have also heard variable reports about the quality of Tawatec watches (and neither model is especially esay to come by here in the UK). 

So, I'm left with the Luminox, but the reviews are variable in the extreme. I've heard reports of the spring bars falling out with gentle use, the mineral crystal scratching easily, the straps breaking and water leaking in. This latter point is especially worrying as I scuba dive a lot (down to 30m) and the Luminox isnt ISO rated for scuba - but then again neither are most G-Shocks and I have worn G-shocks on most dives I have ever done without any issues. 

I'm finding it hard to find anyone online who has dived with a Luminox 3051 but the reports from users who have done less extreme water sports (i.e. shallower depth) and had issues with water penetration worry me. Having said that, there also seem to be a lot of people who rave about the 3051 series from Luminox so I'm torn!

So any advice would be appreciated - of course I could just go and buy a G-Shock, but I wanted to try a tritium watch and wear something that looks a bit more like a traditional watch than most of the higher end models in the G-Shock range. Or do I simply bite the bullet, spend an extra £150 and buy a PVD Deep Blue and hope I never scratch it (which is unlikely!).

Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can provide.

Best wishes, Phil.


----------



## cal..45

IMO, one of the most interesting H3 watches currently offered, is the Traser P6600 Sand. I wrote a few lines about it in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/im-debating-traser-tawatec-595657.html

cheers


----------



## jekostas

Perhaps this: H3 Tactical H3.15210 Bs1 Mens Watch: Watches: Amazon.com ?

It is friggin' huge though at 50mm.


----------



## dictoresno

philiprporter said:


> I know this thread is over a year old now, but I'm in a similar situation to the first poster. I have wanted a black-cased watch for some time and have always wanted to get a tritium watch. I had considered a Deep Blue PVD coated model, but having owned PVD watches in the past the coating always scratches eventually. So, I was thinking of a Tawatec or an Arnourlite or the Luminox 3051 Blackout which all have plastic cases, so not the same scratch problem that a PVD coated watch would have.
> 
> I'm drawn to the Luminox for the simple reason that unlike the Arourlites I have seen, the 12 'O' clock position is marked in a different colour which is useful when scrabbling around in a tent trying to work out the time and which way is 'up'! I have also heard variable reports about the quality of Tawatec watches (and neither model is especially esay to come by here in the UK).
> 
> So, I'm left with the Luminox, but the reviews are variable in the extreme. I've heard reports of the spring bars falling out with gentle use, the mineral crystal scratching easily, the straps breaking and water leaking in. This latter point is especially worrying as I scuba dive a lot (down to 30m) and the Luminox isnt ISO rated for scuba - but then again neither are most G-Shocks and I have worn G-shocks on most dives I have ever done without any issues.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to find anyone online who has dived with a Luminox 3051 but the reports from users who have done less extreme water sports (i.e. shallower depth) and had issues with water penetration worry me. Having said that, there also seem to be a lot of people who rave about the 3051 series from Luminox so I'm torn!
> 
> So any advice would be appreciated - of course I could just go and buy a G-Shock, but I wanted to try a tritium watch and wear something that looks a bit more like a traditional watch than most of the higher end models in the G-Shock range. Or do I simply bite the bullet, spend an extra £150 and buy a PVD Deep Blue and hope I never scratch it (which is unlikely!).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can provide.
> 
> Best wishes, Phil.


ive had my Luminox Colormark 3051 (green) for about two years now. its my everyday watch and wear it all the time, except in the shower. i have gone swimming in both salt water ocean and fresh water lakes and have had ZERO issues with it leaking, getting condensation or any other issues being in or around water. i also have no scratches on the mineral crystal at all, and ive banged it on many things over the past few years while wearing it. this includes direct hits right on the top of the watch. the only point you made that i will agree with, is that the OEM supplied rubber strap deteriorated in a year. the soft rubber became weak, cracked and eventually tore through. the weak spots in it was where the clasp attached to the end (totally ripped through where the prongs are) and then up top near where they attach to the lugs (faint cracking and splitting about a cm from the bezel). i actually just happen to barely feel the watch fall off my wrist. i have since replaced it with a Luminox NATO strap and couldnt be happier. its ALOT better than the rubber strap ever was/will be. and the pins never unexpectedly jumped out on me or snapped off. and since they have been so secure, the thought of it coming off my wrist, especially now with the NATO band, never even crosses my mind. hope this helps.


----------



## philiprporter

Thanks guys some really helpful stuff there - that Traser looks superb! Not sure how easy that would be get here in the UK, but I will do some searching. Would still like to hear if anyone has actually scuba dived to any depth with the Luminox? Good to hear that it appears to be more robust than some have experienced. 50mm is a bit large for the H3 Tactical, but the Deep Blue T100 is a whopping 48mm and 55mm(!) lug to lug!!! I am thinking that if I did take the plunge with that its going to look daft on my 7.5 inch wrist?!


----------



## jekostas

I have a 7 inch wrist and I regularly wear a Truglo Switchback as a beater watch, and it's 49mm including crown (Amazon's measurements include the crown) so it's definitely doable. Really up to you if you big watches, though.


----------



## philiprporter

jekostas said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist and I regularly wear a Truglo Switchback as a beater watch, and it's 49mm including crown (Amazon's measurements include the crown) so it's definitely doable. Really up to you if you big watches, though.


Yep agree - I can wear a 48mm watch with my 7.5 inch wrist, but I have tried the DB now and its 48mm _without_ the crown and at 55mm lug to lug it really is BIG and just looks daft on me! Very, beautiful watch, superb quality, but too big!!!

I'm going to try on a Traser P6600 Sand and see how I get on with that - its has a screw-in case back and a screw down crown so its good for scuba - I really like the Luminox in terms of looks and size, but until someone comes and tells me that its good for scuba then I cant pull the trigger - despite having been OK with G-shocks at depth (which havent had crowns - all digital), I just dont trust a caseback that can be undone with a screwdriver and a crown that is simply pushed in (double 'o' rings or not), to be waterproof at depth - so, any Luminox Colormark scuba divers out there who can reassure me??!


----------



## Chris B.

philiprporter said:


> I know this thread is over a year old now, but I'm in a similar situation to the first poster. I have wanted a black-cased watch for some time and have always wanted to get a tritium watch. I had considered a Deep Blue PVD coated model, but having owned PVD watches in the past the coating always scratches eventually. So, I was thinking of a Tawatec or an Arnourlite or the Luminox 3051 Blackout which all have plastic cases, so not the same scratch problem that a PVD coated watch would have.
> 
> I'm drawn to the Luminox for the simple reason that unlike the Arourlites I have seen, the 12 'O' clock position is marked in a different colour which is useful when scrabbling around in a tent trying to work out the time and which way is 'up'! I have also heard variable reports about the quality of Tawatec watches (and neither model is especially esay to come by here in the UK).
> 
> So, I'm left with the Luminox, but the reviews are variable in the extreme. I've heard reports of the spring bars falling out with gentle use, the mineral crystal scratching easily, the straps breaking and water leaking in. This latter point is especially worrying as I scuba dive a lot (down to 30m) and the Luminox isnt ISO rated for scuba - but then again neither are most G-Shocks and I have worn G-shocks on most dives I have ever done without any issues.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to find anyone online who has dived with a Luminox 3051 but the reports from users who have done less extreme water sports (i.e. shallower depth) and had issues with water penetration worry me. Having said that, there also seem to be a lot of people who rave about the 3051 series from Luminox so I'm torn!
> 
> So any advice would be appreciated - of course I could just go and buy a G-Shock, but I wanted to try a tritium watch and wear something that looks a bit more like a traditional watch than most of the higher end models in the G-Shock range. Or do I simply bite the bullet, spend an extra £150 and buy a PVD Deep Blue and hope I never scratch it (which is unlikely!).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can provide.
> 
> Best wishes, Phil.


I'm a bit surprised that you haven't considered a Nite. They are a UK company, and offer a variety of different tritium tube models including the Hawk which has the newer T100 tubes, and while I don't have personal experience with them, I understand their customer service to be terrific.


----------



## philiprporter

Chris B. said:


> I'm a bit surprised that you haven't considered a Nite. They are a UK company, and offer a variety of different tritium tube models including the Hawk which has the newer T100 tubes, and while I don't have personal experience with them, I understand their customer service to be terrific.


Hi Chris
Thanks for this - yes I had looked at Nite, but ironically (given that the DB is too big) the Nite model that is good for scuba (NATO models) is a tad too small (42mm including the crown guard - DB is 48mm excluding the crown guard) and has a 21mm lug width which makes sourcing after market straps difficult unless I want to squeeze a 22mm rubber strap in. Sadly the Hawk (Better looking in my view and larger) isn't good for scuba. Very nice looking watches though and having spoken to them on the phone I can vouch for their friendliness and willingness to answer questions.
Cheers, Phil.


----------



## philiprporter

Well I went for it and bought the Luminox 3051 Blackout - very nice looking watch and the tritium tubes are great - but its on its way back to Amazon as the crown being 'push in' just doesn't fill me with any confidence that the watch would survive even shallow scuba - maybe when new it might be OK, but even new the push in crown didnt exactly feel secure.


----------



## Tzoid

I know this is an old thread but figured since my 4 year old Luminox 3051 Blackout stopped working last week. I took it to my local dealer he confirmed that the battery was dead and installed a fresh battery however that didn't get the watch back up and running. I contacted the Luminox service center ( Saltzman's ) and they informed me that it's most likely a movement issue and that's around 75-80 bucks including return shipping. I guess this happens from time to time so I will get the watch fixed but no longer consider future purchases of Luminox watches.

My experience.


----------



## karlito

Aren't their movements fairly inexpensive? Maybe yo can just buy one and have your local watch maker install it. Probably cheaper than $75 - $80.


----------



## SC-Texas

I just picked one up. It is really light. Like it isn't even there.


----------



## nicholasyeo

I've had a Luminox 3080 Chrono and I really liked it due to the Chrono feature being there. It's a blessing in disguise cause I don't see the misaligned seconds hand. I looked at some models the other day and was quite stunned cause my 20 year old swatch lined up better with the seconds markings. It's a pity! I liked the Tritium illumination. So now I'm going for a Ball Engineer Master II DLC instead.


----------



## Afrasay

Crappy watch. My wife's 7 month colormark died. Not a battery issue. First it was the fourth wheel then a week after a stay in the service center it was 4 mins late a week. Now it's back in the service center. This time it's the second hand hitting the glass. Crappy watch plus a crappy service center equals trash to me.


----------



## ck40711

I had a Luminox A.3007, and other than the lume I thought the watch was way over priced. I sold it after a year and just recently bought a Nite watch instead. I like the Nite watch 10x better than the Luminox. The lume is pretty much the same, but the Nite watch is a lot heavier, feels better made, the second hand lines up with the markers (which the Luminox did not), Nite's customer service was great, the Nite has a sapphire crystal vs. mineral of the luminox, and the Nite has a 10 year battery vs. I think 3 year on the Luminox. Don't get me wrong, the Luminox was okay but I think Nite and Deep Blue are better options if you are looking for a sporty tritium watch.


----------



## viator092

I bought a 1881.BO (1941 BO is the model now) two years ago from JomaShop. The chrono seconds hand never returned to zero. I inquired with Luminox about the warranty forgetting that JomaShop is not an AD. I then asked them if it was unusual that the chrono seconds don't zero. Their reply, and I quote, "They should line up but again we don't know what jomashop is selling." Maybe I'm wrong but there's not a booming business in fake Luminox. I thought it was unprofessional thing to say.

The watch is enroute to JomaShop as we speak. It is one month out of warranty but they had me send it anyhow. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Wlover

To be fair, I thought I'd weigh in and contribute about my experience with luminox.

I have a luminox 3100 navy seals watch since 2006. It is still working today (I had one battery change which I did myself) and the lume is still quite good albeit the glass suffered few scratches as it is not sapphire. 

Recently I bought a COLORMARK 3051 BO and whilst first impression is that the quality is a step down, i.e. Plastic vs steel case, no screw down crown vs screw down, no screw down case back vs screw down caseback, I can attest that it is more to do with perceived impression than actual quality being lower. The plastic case makes the watch super light and even though there is no screw down crown, I have no issues with the water resistance. 

After wearing for months I thought the 3051 BO is an excellent watch and I like it a lot. I feel why a lot of ppl bashes this brand is not so much the quality but the price in which it sells them, which is usually at a premium above other tritium tube watch brands.


----------



## Brucy

I've had a 3081 3 years now and still waiting for its first battery change, mind you I seldom use the chrono. Love the watch, have it on a luminox Velcro strap and it's really comfortable. I've just done a series of night training dives, all pretty shallow sub 20 metre stuff and the watch was fine, but the tritium was great to have even just to watch whilst we were keeping position. It's not an everyday watch, I have a PRG130Y for that but I'm happy with my glossy when at home. On both of these watches I have the stick on face protectors which I've found brilliant. I replace every couple of years and both watches have scratch free crystals albeit some pretty full on treatment. Always seems to be a mixed bag of reviews though


----------

